# brats what can i do



## kipo (Apr 17, 2009)

well lets see ive got a friend thats got 5 kids 3 of them are now living with me and have been for about 3 months now, there mom is a flake, no disapline and the kids just think they can do anyrhing that they want their recent stunt was to put my things in the toilet ive put them on restriction but they dont seem to care what else can i do


----------



## LaBella (Mar 9, 2009)

How old are the kids? do you have legal custody of them or are just "babysitting for a few days"? If you have them temporarily, I would think in seriously returning them or making it permanent so you can have full control of the situation, because if they are not with you legally and you try to be strict they can get you in a lot of trouble. If you have legal custody or are their legal guardian and they continue this behavior take them to counseing ASAP. 

Now if they are old enough to understand, sit them down and get some rules down, they need to know that it is your house and they have to behave while in it. Do some research, there is a lot of helpful information out there on how to your point accross.

Be very affirmative and strict, kids ususally know where to behave and in what way, what they do to you is because they think that they can get away with it, you have to put your foot down and now or they will not be able to be corrected later. 

They just need a firm hand, and if you put your mind to it you can get them to change their behavior for the better. If they do something wrong, then take away something that they really like, or are looking forward to it. Liek I said research, research, research. There are plenty of sites with helpful tips on how to break this habits.

Good Luck

Bella


----------

